# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  ΦΟΒΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΝΓΗΤΙΚΗ

## EFIK

Καλησπέρα.Ο νευρολόγος μου συνέστησε να κάνω μαγνητική για κάποιους πονοκεφάλους που είχα.Μόλις μου είπαν ότι θα διαρκέσει γύρω στη μιαμιση ώρα άρχισα να ιδρώνω.Επεισα τον εαυτό μου ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και ξεκινήσαμε.Αντεξα όμως μόλις ένα τέταρτο που μου φάνηκε αιωνιότητα.Δεν μπορούσα να αντέξω ούτε την ακινησία,ούτε τον εκωφαντικό θόρυβο και ήθελα απλά να βγω απο κει μέσα!Πως μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω;;;Βοήθεια παρακαλώ!

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Δεν υπάρχει αντιμετώπιση. Κατ εμε πάλεψε το για να μην μπεις σε διαδικασία να κάνεις καμία αξονικη και φας τσάμπα ακτινοβολία. Έχει το καλό η μαγνητική ότι δεν τρως ακτινοβολία. Βέβαια σε κλείνουν σε ένα θάλαμο και ο θόρυβος ακόμη και με ωτοασπιδες είναι απίστευτος. Υπομονή και να πάνε όλα καλά εύχομαι.

----------


## elis

Για να καταλαβεισ τι ανθρωποι υπαρχουν εγω φανταστηκα οτι ειναι μουσικη κι ημουν κουρασμενοσ κ νυσταξα

----------


## LittleButterfly

Προσφατα αναγκαστηκα να κανω και εγω, δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο οσο το φανταζομουν. Απλα κλεισε τα ματια σου και σκεψου θετικα πραγματα η φαντασου κατι αλλο πχ οτι βρισκεσαι καπου αλλου. Επισης προσπαθησε να εισαι οσο πιο χαλαρος/η γινεται και να αναπνεεις και να καταπινεις κανονικα ωστε να τελειωσεις οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται και να βγει η εξεταση οσο πιο ακριβης μπορει.

----------


## LittleButterfly

Επισης να θυμασαι οτι η μαγνητικη δεν εχει ακτινοβολια και υπερεχει ολων των εξετασεων πχ αξονικη κλπ

----------


## Sonia

Δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα από την μαγνητική κι άλλωστε δεν φαίνεται αυτή η ανησυχία σου, αλλά η κλειστοφοβία. Κάνε κι εσύ λίγο υπομονή βρε παιδί μου. Σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο θα πας; Έχουν καινούρια μηχανήματα ή παλιά; Τα πιο καινούρια είναι σχετικά ανοιχτά μπροστά ΚΑΙ πίσω και είναι λιγότερο κλειστοφοβικά.

----------


## Lemur

> Καλησπέρα.Ο νευρολόγος μου συνέστησε να κάνω μαγνητική για κάποιους πονοκεφάλους που είχα.Μόλις μου είπαν ότι θα διαρκέσει γύρω στη μιαμιση ώρα άρχισα να ιδρώνω.Επεισα τον εαυτό μου ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και ξεκινήσαμε.Αντεξα όμως μόλις ένα τέταρτο που μου φάνηκε αιωνιότητα.Δεν μπορούσα να αντέξω ούτε την ακινησία,ούτε τον εκωφαντικό θόρυβο και ήθελα απλά να βγω απο κει μέσα!Πως μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω;;;Βοήθεια παρακαλώ!


1) Μιάμιση ώρα για μαγνητική εγκεφάλου μου φαίνεται πολλή ώρα. Συνήθως μισή ώρα κρατάει. Οπότε κοίτα εάν κατάλαβες λάθος ως προς αυτό.

2) Ο θόρυβος που ακούς οφείλεται στο ότι δεν σε προμήθευσαν με προστασία αυτιών (π.χ. ωτοασπιδες). Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να έχουν τέτοια προστατευτικά, έχεις δίκιο εδώ. Στην τελική, αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη, πάρε δικές σου ωτοασπιδες από φαρμακείο.

3) Και εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω μαγνητική όταν έτυχε. Τα παράτησα εύκολα, όμως εάν μου ξανατυχει πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να το παλέψω. 

Εστάλη από Nexus 7 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ορέστης

15 λεπτα κρατησε πταν εκανα εγω. Τα 10 πρωτα χωρις σκιαγραφικο και τα επομενα 5 με σκιαγραφικο που δημιουργησε προβλημα στις φλεβες

----------


## NATURALE75

έχω έχω θέμα όταν καταπίνω όταν αγχώνομαι άρα εκεί μέσα δεν μπορώ να μπω θα πνιγώ

----------

